# Cost to replace 5 light fixtures??



## RIVETER

*Light fixtures*

I would first ask if the existing fixtures are now functioning. I would then tell them to purchase the fixtures, themselves. I would probably be good with $60.00 per fixture.


----------



## TOOL_5150

It REALLY depends on the light fixture I would range from 40 per to 60 per fiture depending how long each one will take.

~Matt


----------



## zen

any time im not sure its hard to go wrong with getting them to buy the material and then come up with an hourly rate,,,it usually doesnt take long to learn what it was worth for the next job.


----------



## 480sparky

TOOL_5150 said:


> It REALLY depends on the light fixture I would range from 40 per to 60 per fiture depending how long each one will take.
> 
> ~Matt


 
"But, Mr. Electrician... I only spent _twenty_ dollars on each fixture!" :laughing:


----------



## rdr

480sparky said:


> "But, Mr. Electrician... I only spent _twenty_ dollars on each fixture!" :laughing:


It's a ruff life, pup.


----------



## TOOL_5150

480sparky said:


> "But, Mr. Electrician... I only spent _twenty_ dollars on each fixture!" :laughing:



My reply, dep[ending on the customer:
"you should have bought more expensive fixtures" or "well this just raised the value of your fixtures"
:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## wildleg

question: I have 5 different fixtures, can you give me a price?

answer: I have 5 different prices, can you give me some information ?


----------



## leland

pawirenut said:


> This is the smallest job i ever had to give a price for i dont know what to charge. So far i don't know any details i was just emailed "i have 5 light fixtures i need replaced" thats it:laughing:
> 
> So without any details lets just say its 5 residential fixtures on a standard 8 foot cieling that are simple swap outs, how much would you charge? Im a one man shop. Also the job is 5 blocks away in a upper middle class area.
> 
> I emailed him asking for more details such as cieling height, type of fixtures, etc..




"Not to exceed" $100 each, customer assembles.:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica

To remove and replace five fixtures shouldn't take longer than 2 hours. I would give them a firm price of $xxx.xx. Then if I ran into some shady existing wiring practices (like lack of boxes), I would tell them about it and charge accordingly.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

Magnettica said:


> To remove and replace five fixtures shouldn't take longer than 2 hours. I would give them a firm price of $xxx.xx. Then if I ran into some shady existing wiring practices (like lack of boxes), I would tell them about it and charge accordingly.


What is it's 5 chandeliers that have a 1000 pieces of crystal? Not enough info to give a price.


----------



## George Stolz

wildleg said:


> question: I have 5 different fixtures, can you give me a price?
> 
> answer: I have 5 different prices, can you give me some information ?


Good answer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica

NolaTigaBait said:


> What is it's 5 chandeliers that have a 1000 pieces of crystal? Not enough info to give a price.


A chandelier is not a light fixture in the sense that a van is not a car.


----------



## NolaTigaBait

Magnettica said:


> A chandelier is not a light fixture in the sense that a van is not a car.


Ok. If you want to be technical. The original post said that the customer said"5 light fixtures"....No other details. So, It could be 5 chandeliers or it could be 5 surface mount junk fixtures....point is...WE DON"T KNOW:jester:


----------



## Bob Badger

Magnettica said:


> A chandelier is not a light fixture in the sense that a van is not a car.


Huh? :blink: Both are fixtures to me.


Actually luminaires. :jester:


----------



## robnj772

pawirenut said:


> So without any details lets just say its 5 residential fixtures on a standard 8 foot cieling that are simple swap outs, how much would you charge? Im a one man shop. Also the job is 5 blocks away in a upper middle class area.


So the op did state it was a simple swap out,8 foot ceiling and all.

5 lights

One halfway decent helper could do this in an hour-hour and a half maybe.

I would say $250 and as Mag stated if I ran into a problem I would bring it up to the homeowner while I was there.


----------



## Magnettica

Man...... $250?!

I feel like I've been quoting that price all week and NO sales. 

At this point I would do this job for $115 just to pay my soon to be overdue cellphone bill.


----------



## robnj772

Magnettica said:


> Man...... $250?!
> 
> I feel like I've been quoting that price all week and NO sales.
> 
> At this point I would do this job for $115 just to pay my soon to be overdue cellphone bill.


I hear ya bro.

It has been real slow the past few weeks.


----------



## BuzzKill

Magnettica said:


> Man...... $250?!
> 
> I feel like I've been quoting that price all week and NO sales.
> 
> At this point I would do this job for $115 just to pay my soon to be overdue cellphone bill.


 $50 bucks a fixture seems fair....I might push it to $300.


----------



## TheBrushMan007

BuzzKill said:


> $50 bucks a fixture seems fair....I might push it to $300.


Absolutely, We charge $73.00 per light and that's if its a simple change.
I don't understand why the op would have a problem figuring out a price for something so simple.
Know your cost and charge accordingly.


----------



## robnj772

BuzzKill said:


> $50 bucks a fixture seems fair....I might push it to $300.


If it was 2 years ago I would push it past $300 but its not.

I get a laugh out of these type of threads.

Some of the same guys that want to charge 75-100 a fixture,when it takes about 10 mins a fixture are also the same ones willing to do a custom home for $ 2.50 a sq foot.

It just doesn't make any sense!!!


----------



## TheBrushMan007

robnj772 said:


> If it was 2 years ago I would push it past $300 but its not.
> 
> I get a laugh out of these type of threads.
> 
> Some of the same guys that want to charge 75-100 a fixture,when it takes about 10 mins a fixture are also the same ones willing to do a custom home for $ 2.50 a sq foot.
> 
> It just doesn't make any sense!!!


We have never done a custom home that cheap. In fact no home that cheap. 2 years ago we did a 3700 sq addition. It came in around $3.65 a sq. We did $24,000 in change orders. Came out to around $10.00 a sq.

Doesn't matter if the company is charging $2.50 a sq if they are making money. Those 5 lights would be considered service work in my opinion so they would be getting charged service rates from their service department.


----------



## crazymurph

Charge them for a serice call and then an hourly rate plus material ( with Markup ). So for example; $65.00 for the first hour and $45.00 hour after that plus any material X 50%. That is just an example. The upper middle class HO you are talking about may take the offer or they are looking for a Craigs List whore who will do the job for $50.00 or less.


----------



## robnj772

crazymurph said:


> Charge them for a serice call and then an hourly rate plus material ( with Markup ). So for example; $65.00 for the first hour and $45.00 hour after that plus any material X 50%. That is just an example. The upper middle class HO you are talking about may take the offer or they are looking for a Craigs List whore who will do the job for $50.00 or less.


 
$ 65 dollars for the first hour? and $45 after that????? 

If they were looking for a " Craigs list whore " :blink:

I THINK THEY JUST FOUND HIM !!!!!!! :laughing:

Your not crazy, your freakin insane

Are you some union dude pricing this on the side? 
The op was asking from a business owners perspective


----------



## Gabe Rob

Magnettica said:


> To remove and replace five fixtures shouldn't take longer than 2 hours. I would give them a firm price of $xxx.xx. Then if I ran into some shady existing wiring practices (like lack of boxes), I would tell them about it and charge accordingly.


In my opinion this is the best correct answer and I practice it every time !🙂


----------



## Gabe Rob

robnj772 said:


> $ 65 dollars for the first hour? and $45 after that?????
> 
> If they were looking for a " Craigs list whore " :blink:
> 
> I THINK THEY JUST FOUND HIM !!!!!!! 😆
> 
> Your not crazy, your freakin insane
> 
> Are you some union dude pricing this on the side?
> The op was asking from a business owners perspective


If that price surprise you and you will probably faint 😵.... with the prices in California ,we charge 100 dollars first hour for service calls and whatever your hour price,you'll like to charge after,not to mention material is separate cost.😀


----------



## Navyguy

@Gabe Rob please check the dates of posts begore replying, this is 11 years old...

Cheers
John


----------



## Kevin

Gabe Rob said:


> If that price surprise you and you will probably faint 😵.... with the prices in California ,we charge 100 dollars first hour for service calls and whatever your hour price,you'll like to charge after,not to mention material is separate cost.😀


Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com





Also, I am closing this thread as it is 11 years old.


----------



## emtnut

IBTL


----------



## Switched

I’m in Cali and I think your price is low bro


----------



## 220/221

I always hated hanging fixtures because it was too often harder than it should have been.

You can hang a center post canopy style fixture on a standard depth box in minutes. They should all be this easy 

First, you have the Ikea fixtures where you always have to make some kind of hardware.
Then you have the fixtures that they bought without the hardware/canopy etc.
Then you have the pan boxes mounted on solid walls with nowhere for the center threaded nipple to screw into so you have to cut it to the exact size.
Then you have the hardware with the round mounting plate adapters that never seem to align the way you need it to and the screws are also too long with no good way to crew them back in.
Then you have the contemporary fixtures with screws the size of a flea
Then you have the fixtures where the canopy won't cover the JB or mud ring
Then you have the cord hanging fixtures in line on a sloped ceiling
Then you have the ones with no JB
Then you have the ones with the JB set back too far and you spend 10 minutes looking for a 3" 8/32. Then you find realize its a fan box and you need to find 3" 10/32s
Then you have the ones where the JB sticks out of the drywall and the super flat canopy looks like hell
Then you have the ones that are mounted to a mirror and the JB one of the holes isn't accessible.
Then you have the ones mounted on an 8 foot mirror and the JB is barely touching the back of the glass, so you point it out to your apprentice and tell him to be super careful but he uses a screw gun to tighten it and destroys the minor.
Then you have the ones mounted to a mirror....actually, ANYTHING mounted to a mirror is a bad scene.
Then you have the old cloth Romex that has been baking over a 100 watt light bulb for decades and the insulation starts falling out in chunks as you try to unfold the wires that are stuffed into the tiny box because they used to wire all circuitry thru ceiling boxes and tape the splices

You know what Im talking about.

What was the question?
Oh yeah. One million dollars. And Im booked until 2025. And I retire in 2024 so......


----------



## Kevin

emtnut said:


> IBTL


Don't know if when I locked it, it didn't stay, or if someone else unlocked it lol


----------

